# Skunked at Livingston, but I caught a new anchor



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

I got a late start today to avoid traffic, and got to Browder's around noon. Launching solo into the river with no dock and a swift current was interesting, but I managed to pull it off without breaking anything. It took me three tries to get my anchor to hold, and I couldn't get it to stick as close to the spillway as I wanted. Casting directly into the wind coming off of the spillway was tough, and even with my 10 foot rods, I was not able to fire that cork and lure far enough to get into the stripers. I finally gave up and cruised the river a little, looking for schooling whites without any luck.

Plan B: hit the lake. I really like Browder's lake ramp, easy for solo launches. I tried several spots on the south end, looking for schooling fish, but again struck out. Finally, I rigged up and drifted for cats for a couple hours, but all I caught was a tan. Oh, I did catch a heavy duty stainless anchor below the dam, so I guess I came out ahead for the day.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Great effort, Tom... hang in there, you'll find 'em!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

A stainless anchor!!?
That must be worth a few $.


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

Always nice to have and extra anchor or 2. We salvaged these (63 total)when Sommie was 9 ft low.


----------



## texas_fishing (Aug 25, 2009)

Tom, thanks for the report! Hope you will not give up on LLD 

Current discharge is 14,000cfs @ lake level 131.46msl (www.trinityra.org)

Be back out there again when the discharge drop down to 9,000cfs or lower.


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

What no picture of the anchor?

If I caught an anchor that nice I'd show it off.


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Jimmy Blue said:


> What no picture of the anchor?
> 
> If I caught an anchor that nice I'd show it off.


Sorry for the photo quality, it was dusk when I took this. Seriously heavy rope on this bad boy and a fine braid job, but I can't use it in the Gulf around the reefs/obstructions because I can't rig it as a breakaway with zip ties.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Saltwater Tom
Sure you can, just use stainless hose clamps and run rope down under base and back up other side of center bar. Clamp around both ropes at base of center bar, then do the zip ties up top. If you have welding buddy, you could weld a ring on base to run rope through, then back up to zip tie also, might be a little kinder to your rope than a hose clamp.-Mike


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanx, ML, didn't think of that. Green to you!!


----------

